

The Two Types of Browser Zoom - Oompa
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001212.html

======
icode

      "I wish more browsers would
      take the lead from Firefox 3
      and adopt full page zoom"
    

I wish Text Zoom stays the default. I like text. I dont want pictures, videos
and navigation to become bigger when I hit CTRL+. I want all the space for BIG
TEXT. I dont care if the design of the page breaks.

